# Proyecto domotica



## Icepick (Mar 2, 2010)

Buena estoy ya casi para graduarme de ingenieria electronica y telecomunicaciones, la mayoria de los proyectos de grado en la Universidad donde estudio son de control con PLC o de bioingenieria y yo e optado por hacer un simple pero estructurado proyectico de domotica ya que nunca se ha presentado uno de esta naturaleza, tengo una serie de dudas e investigado fuertemente e visto aqui en el foro partes de como construir una alarma para auto GSM quisiera hacer esto mismo pero con una serie de sensores de proximidad para puertas y ventanas e tenido exito al conectar dos alarmas y hacerlas funcionar pero alambricamente, quisiera saber como podria interconectar las alarmas de diferentes ventanas para que lleguen al celular que genera la alarma inalambricamente , por bluetooth, un antares ?? estoy algo confundido en ese punto, si alguien podria ayudarme se lo agradeceria.


----------



## mo57ro (Jul 4, 2010)

en que quedo tu proyecto... ando en las mismas


----------



## Icepick (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola

pues que te comento trabajando con conjunto con Jurcks pudimos realizar la primera parte que fue la alarma via GSM , puesto que el necesitaba al igual que yo esa primara parte, ya esa esta lista si necesitas ayuda con eso pues con gusto te podria colaborar, usamos microcontroladores Picaxe, la transmision inalambrica aun no la hemos realizado puesto que yo por cuestiones laborales pude cambiar este proyecto en mi universidad y lo segui para colaborar al señor Jurcks aqui te mando el link para que observes como es el funcionamiento:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGYK9RB771w


----------



## mo57ro (Jul 4, 2010)

me da gusto que hayan sacado adelante parte del proyercto... yo solamente estoy en la busqueda de ideas para hacer uno. les agradeceria unas cuantas


----------



## Icepick (Jul 4, 2010)

bueno amigo pero en si que es lo que quieres hacer tu y asi vamos ordenando el proyecto por fases te parece ?


----------



## mo57ro (Jul 4, 2010)

me parece perfecto... 

tegno especial perferencia hacia los microcontroladores, entonces seria algo que los implementase ( esto creo que todo proyecto a estas alturas lo debe tener ) te diré lo que se me ha ocurrido y lo que he considerado mas "descente":

un ventilador que varie sus revoluciones de manera proporiconal a la distancia que guarde el usuario de él, y cuando este salga de su alcance pase a un modo de bajo consumo... otra cualidad de este ventilador seria la de seguir a la persona (dentro de su propio eje claro esta). y cuando llegasen mas personas el ventilador responderia prestando atencion a cada una de las personas den tro de su alcance.

cabe mencionar que ya comenté esta idea a un par de maestros, mismos que me han invitado a seguir buscando para una mejor "idea". motivo por el cual me he volcado en una incansable busqueda de ideas.


----------



## Icepick (Jul 4, 2010)

Pues como lo que vas a controlar es un motor DC pues la respuesta mas sencilla a este problema seria utilizar PWM para controlar la velocidad del motor y para lo que comentas de la distancia usar varios sensores o un sensor de proximidad aunque estos últimos no los e manejado muy bien , pero me parece interesante y aplicable a otros campos ejemplo aires acondicionados , luces en salones de clases ETC.


----------



## elvicus (Jul 15, 2010)

Terminaron sus proyectos de Domotica? yo llevare un curso de Proyectos y quiero hacer uno de Domotica con Sistemas SCADA y PLC's....quisiera saber en que quedo sus proyectos


----------

